# Street Tires



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

I do mostly urban riding and want to find something a little more durable than the last set of tires I had. The Intense Micro Knobbies I had were wicked fast and grippy, but they only last maybe 2-3 months of daily riding and at $30/tire I don't feel like replacing 'em that often. What are some other options to check out? I do a fair amount of dirt riding, too, so I'm not looking for something strictly for the streets.


----------



## Fungazi (Mar 31, 2005)

I've taken my Hookworms off road at low pressure with decent success. They last forever (barring sidewall cuts), but are a bit heavy (especially if you don't need a 2.5").
Bontrager has a whole slew of dirt jump & cruiser tires in various sizes; check with your local trek dealer.


----------



## Cptn. Sense Of Direction (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm guessing k-rads or holy rollers would be good choices. But no personal experience


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

K-Rads are good, Holy Rollers are verrrry heavy. I'd suggest the Kenda Kiniption. My absolute favorite tire, amazing in the dirt, even better on the street. If I still had a dirtjump bike, or even a bmx bike I would run these 110% of the time.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> K-Rads are good, Holy Rollers are verrrry heavy. I'd suggest the Kenda Kiniption. My absolute favorite tire, amazing in the dirt, even better on the street. If I still had a dirtjump bike, or even a bmx bike I would run these 110% of the time.


I was gonna say the Kendas. They are grippy as hell. I love 'em.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

cicatrix said:


> I was gonna say the Kendas. They are grippy as hell. I love 'em.


Plus they actually last quite a while.



False said:


> ...Intense Micro Knobbies I had were wicked fast and grippy, but they only last maybe 2-3 months of daily riding...


 With today's tires, you really shouldn't expect to get more than 4-6 months out of a set anyways, especially with daily riding like you are doing. If I rode my singlespeed mountain bike daily, I wouldn't get 2 months out of my tires either (Kenda Nevegal/Small Block 8). I do agree that the Micro's don't last long at all though. I've ridden both the Micro's and the Kiniptions and the Kiniptions last much longer and grip about the same.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

I wish I had read this earlier. I ordered a set of Holy Rollers from my LBS today.

NS Suburban frame, DJ1 forks, Odyssey pedals, FSA bars, and those tires should be coming in the next several days. Now I just gotta figure out wheels, cranks, and a brake. Hittin' up PinkBike because I've already blown the budget I set. Thank God for tax returns.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

False said:


> I wish I had read this earlier. I ordered a set of Holy Rollers from my LBS today.
> 
> NS Suburban frame, DJ1 forks, Odyssey pedals, FSA bars, and those tires should be coming in the next several days. Now I just gotta figure out wheels, cranks, and a brake. Hittin' up PinkBike because I've already blown the budget I set. Thank God for tax returns.


Can you cancel the order or change it? If so I would do that asap. I know that my LBS only sends out the orders every tuesday and gets the shipment on thursday...so if your shop hasn't actually placed the order yet (it's just in their "shopping cart") then you should easily be able to call and change it. I would at least ask them if the order has been placed yet. Sometimes, if you have a shop with understanding employees, they will order the second set of tires for you and just keep the first set in their shop, basically just adding the other tires to the order. But I don't know how your shop works, I'd talk to them if you really want to change tires...I would, Holy Rollers are heavvvyyyyyy. Make sure you spend the extra couple bucks to get the folding bead if you do go with the Kendas...I'll never buy wire bead tires again.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

I know the order hasn't been placed, but the shop is closed Sundays and Mondays. I'll call and leave a message. Those Kendas do look rad. Probably gonna go with the Kraniums.

It's a real small shop that specializes in BMX. I don't know if he'd be able to move the 26" Holy Rollers so I'd feel pretty bad asking him to do that.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

In my opinion I don't like the Kraniums...they don't have a high enough pressure for my liking, the tread doesn't do well off-road or in the dirt, and they only come in a 2.1 width...again that's just me, I'm 235lbs so I need high pressures, I love the Kiniption and just don't care for the Kranium, and I only run 2.3 or bigger tires on my dj bikes (helps with flats and helps the rim stay true since the large tire is taking all the beating instead of the tube or rim).

One thing about the Kiniption, which is one reason I love the tire, that you cannot tell from the picture on Kenda's site is that the tread actually varies in height. It is not a uniform tread all the way across the tire. Every other tread is just a tad bit higher kind of like this (imagine each line is a tread and you are looking across the tire if it were flat) -_-_-_-_-_ and it also does that in a checker pattern...basically like every black square is just a milimeter higher than the red squares. That adds so much traction and grip to the tire.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

This is about the best picture I could find of the tire showing the tread pattern. Zoom in if you can, not sure if you can see what I'm saying about the tread. It is next to a K-Rad which is basically the same tread design just larger knobs. Another thing I forgot to mention about the tire which is another thing that i like about it is that the tread wraps from bead to bead. Great for urban or street riding. Adds grip to the sidewall and also strength.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

I been on Geax Tattoos for a couple months now and have been pretty impressed with it. The tread pattern wraps all around the tyre and gives it a ridiculous amount of grip.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> One thing about the Kiniption, which is one reason I love the tire, that you cannot tell from the picture on Kenda's site is that the tread actually varies in height. It is not a uniform tread all the way across the tire. Every other tread is just a tad bit higher kind of like this (imagine each line is a tread and you are looking across the tire if it were flat) -_-_-_-_-_ and it also does that in a checker pattern...basically like every black square is just a milimeter higher than the red squares. That adds so much traction and grip to the tire.


I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me when I first got them! I didn't know the tread varies in height.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

cicatrix said:


> I didn't know the tread varies in height.


Very slight...at least they did back in '08 when I rode Kiniptions on multiple bikes, I'm sure they are the same now


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I've got Kiniptions on my BMX bike. It sees 99% street use. The few times it's seen any offroad was really just getting from point a to b and was for small bits. The little bit of offroading the tires saw that did ok. I keep them pumped up high on the street, so I'm sure if they were aired down they'd be a little better.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

I wasn't able to beat the order for my tires; picked up the Holy Rollers yesterday. I'll pick up a set of Kiniptions in a few months.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks like it's going to be a nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Holy Rollers have always been my go to tire. They're only issue is the sidewalls aren't that strong. 

They run wider than the stated size.

I just put a Halo Twin Rail on my rear (with Roller in front) and I'm liking that tire.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

False said:


>


those Holy Rollers are so heavy they put a dent in your car.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Hahaha :lol:


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

I should be able to ride this weekend, so I'll post up how I feel about the Holy Rollers then. I doubt I'll notice the weight considering I'm coming from a 24" BMX with an aluminum frame and fork. The entire bike + squishy fork is going to make it feel so different the weight is probably the last thing I'll notice.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

you'll notice the extra weight because it's in the wheels/tires and they'll take that much more centripetal force to accelerate them, and to keep them spinning. i thought that force was negligible, but after switching from Holy Rollers to Micro Knobbies, the difference is immediately apparent. it's so pronounced that it allowed me to go up nearly 10 gear inches without appreciably increasing the effort.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

What were you running before? I hate low gear ratios. My cruiser was right at 59 and my Suburban will be around 56. If it is actually that noticeable I'll get rid of the Holy Rollers on CL.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

they're really not that bad, but the difference was noticeable when i swapped them out. i guess you (or i) don't really know what you're missing until you've tried something else.

i switched from 49 to 59 gear inches (32/17 to 32/14). i ran 32/15 for awhile on this same bike with Holy Rollers, and i could feel the weight while pedaling so i switched to 32/17.

when i switched to the Micro Knobbies, it became so much easier to accelerate and cruise that i geared back up to 32/15. it still felt easy so i went up to a 14t cog, my smallest. it still feels like i could go down to a 13t cog (64 gear inches), but i think i'd need a half-link to get the right length.

of course, it's all subjective. maybe i'm getting stronger, maybe my riding style is changing...

i still love Holy Rollers; they're just noticeably heavier than the ITS Micro Knobbies.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

I know what you mean. I test rode an Eastern Mad Dog (their super base model DJ) and it was noticeably harder to crank than my cruiser despite having a shorter ratio. At the time I chalked it up to it being a bigger, heavier bike all around and didn't even consider the higher moment of inertia of the bigger wheels and heavier tires.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> K-Rads are good, Holy Rollers are verrrry heavy. I'd suggest the Kenda Kiniption. My absolute favorite tire, amazing in the dirt, even better on the street. If I still had a dirtjump bike, or even a bmx bike I would run these 110% of the time.


Whoa! I just tried a set of these on a bike a couple of days ago....they rolled and rolled and rolled...they were amazing and crazy grippy. I have a set on hand when my new DJ arrives and they are going on pronto...awesome tire!


----------



## MTNbiker14 (Jul 28, 2007)

anyone know where i could find a set of folding bead Kiniptions? 26", all i can find is 20"...


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

Your LBS? That's where I usually order my tires.


----------



## sikkP (Apr 13, 2011)

i am six foot seven and weigh 250lbs. i ride urban aggresively as all hell. my favorite tire is the hookworm 2.5. they are heavy but tough and role fast one moving


----------



## stucktruck (Oct 4, 2010)

I love my hookworms
they last for ever
never had a puncture ever 1 set on my 24" for 2 years 1 set on my 26" for 6 months
I ride 100-150 miles a week
they grip great on street they even do alright on dirt because they are so wide 
I have ridden them on rain day mud rides 
they are not as good stopping on fast downhill off trail in the super loose stuff but I can live with that I dont notice the weight 
for me a good bike is a reliable consistant bike
these tires fit the bill

thats my opinion


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

You know if you believe their websites the Holy Rollers are lighter than the Kendas.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

.... Which I'm not sure I believe.


FINALLY got to ride my bike today and it's actually a lot harder to crank than my old cruiser despite having fewer gear inches. Probably going to order some Kiniptions very soon just to see if I can feel a difference in cranking.

Sasquatch, you said you've ridden Kiniptions and Micro Knobbies. Which were faster? I'll probably still run Kiniptions next, just wanna know.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

False said:


> .... Which I'm not sure I believe.
> 
> FINALLY got to ride my bike today and it's actually a lot harder to crank than my old cruiser despite having fewer gear inches. Probably going to order some Kiniptions very soon just to see if I can feel a difference in cranking.
> 
> Sasquatch, you said you've ridden Kiniptions and Micro Knobbies. Which were faster? I'll probably still run Kiniptions next, just wanna know.


Micro's are a bit faster, not too much of a difference in my opinion. I just liked the Kenda's for the strength and the fact that they last muuuch longer. I could wear through the Micro's in no time. Kenda's do a bit better on more surfaces as well, more of a durable all around tire.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

alexrex20 said:


> those Holy Rollers are so heavy they put a dent in your car.


Look what they did to my truck bed!!!


----------



## mattty (Feb 26, 2009)

The Kiniption is a good choice, but very thin... pinchflats very easily.

Iv'e posted my hatred of the Intense tire a while back (its not compatible with Mavic 729 rims... explodes)

+1 the Halo twin rail- lighter and stiffer than the Kiniption. It apparently has 3 different durometer options too (though horrendous pink color is necessary for the hardest compound?) I got the two ply one:

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6486784/


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

that KINIPTION is awesome looking street tire but HEAVY !! going with the STANS CROW for my build since it wont see rocks/dirt after my wheelset swap....


----------



## mattty (Feb 26, 2009)

Stans Crow: Intended for low pressure use, 16-43 PSI maximum

Not really a street friendly tire... the knobs are pretty far apart as well as the low pressure rating

"tire is intended to be used at low pressure which creates a very fast rolling tire" 

_ two contradictory statements...?


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

Not contradictory at all. The Crow is intended as an MTB tire and when riding off road singletrack type trails lower pressures do indeed yield lower rolling resistance. Rather than the tire having to bang into and roll up and over every rock, root and trail imperfection the lower pressure allows the tire to absorb them and roll through them which is smoother and faster. Higher pressures being faster rolling is a myth that has been largely debunked in all but the smoothest of surfaces, there are several studies out there showing it.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

Alright, so it's not contradictory for trails, but he said they won't see dirt. A low pressure tire with widely spaced knobs is not a good or fast street tire. Those Twin Rails look perfect for a street/hard pack tire.


----------



## Kerosinek (Dec 1, 2010)

Maxxis DTH.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

jmmorath said:


> Holy Rollers have always been my go to tire. They're only issue is the sidewalls aren't that strong.
> 
> They run wider than the stated size.


Interesting, I have the 2.4's and my most careful measurement has them between 2.35" and 2.4" at the very widest point. Do most other tires just run more narrow than the stated size?

One last question, is Maxxis lying about the weight of the Holy Rollers on their website?


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

My 2.2" Holy Rollers look like 2.5s on my Transition Revo 36 wheelset.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

False said:


> My 2.2" Holy Rollers look like 2.5s on my Transition Revo 36 wheelset.


That's strange..on my brother's Eastern he's got a Holy Roller 2.4 on the rear and a Kenda Small Block 8 2.3 up front on Transition Revolution 36's and the Kenda is wider.


----------

